

It was 8:01, am I late?  - sample_123

I'm curious how strict the deadline is, if its after 8pm PST is the application marked as late?
======
insertnickname
What?

~~~
ubi
YC app closes at 8pm PST, my application went in at 8:01. Wondering how strict
PG is

